# Waist to height ratio predicts testosterone levels



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Waist to height ratio predicts testosterone levels (*study) by Anthony Roberts Take a group of guys and examine their ring finger versus their index finger, and what you???ll find is that the men with longer ring fingers will perform better in sports. This pattern repeats itself from the lowest levels of Tee-ball to the upper [...]

*Read More...*


----------

